# kyra left us today



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

doesn't seem that long ago that my 7 and 8 year old daughters filled the house with the joyous laughter that only a new puppy can evoke. enjoying the new game game of chase the ball which would go on till i had to give the new puppy a rest. the new little brilliant jet black fur ball with the seemingly huge bat ears would sit waiting for the game to begin. a bond, formed with love that first day and ended with kyra's final tender brushing bathed with tears. the once tiny hands that now belong to two adult woman placed some fur in a plastic bag and were placed in a treasure box filled with other small trinkets from there childhood. kyra left us at the vet surrounded by her family. it was only today i figured out it wasn't that tennis ball that kyra treasured, it was the two little girls that she helped raise into the now college woman. good bye kyra, you will always be a "good dog".


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.  
At least she lived a happy life, with you and your two girls. She waits for you at the rainbow bridge!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry for your loss.....crying with your daughters....she was obviously well loved....

Lee


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Death leaves a pain no can heal
Love holds a memory no one can steal:wub:

Big hug Huntergreen:hugs:

Peace little Kyra


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Steve. What a beautiful tribute to her.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I usually avoid the 'loss' thread because my own is too raw still. It's very obvious that she was loved and was a huge part of your daughter's lives as well as yours. I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope that everyone in your family soon reaches the place where it's the memories of laughter that come to mind and not the tears.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about this  RIP Kyra


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's so sad. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! That just hit way too close to home. I also have 2 college girls and we lost our senior GSD in August. I think there is something extra special about that dog you grow up with. It's just a little more perfect than any other dog could ever be. Still grieving here. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Hunter...Rest in peace kyra


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in tears after reading that beautiful tribute. She was obviously very loved and treasured by you and your family.
Your daughters now have a special guardian angel to watch over them. 
My sincerest condolences. :halogsd:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, but what lovely childhood and teen memories your daughters will have to tell their families one day about growing up with a German Shepherd. I tried to post a few moments ago but tears got in the way. We lost our GSD mix when my twin daughters were almost 21 yrs, very touching what you wrote.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a beautiful tribute . I bet those young girls became fine young adults and the dog was part of that . very touching . all my best wishes to your family.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was obviously very well loved, and will be missed by all ... hugs to you and your family


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful tribute. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your pain and loving memories came through so clearly...she was so obviously loved...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Goodbye Kyra.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Aw, very sorry for your loss.  She is waiting at the rainbow bridge...Rest in doggy paradise Kyra!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss but at the same time so happy to hear how wonderful and specail Kyra was to you and your girls. It is so difficult to let them go however the memories of the life they sharedwith us are so worth the pain. Take care. Run free Kyra run free.
Maggi


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

thank you for the many kind words.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Kyra.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss,kyra had the most important job of being a family member and companion, they teach us so much.


----------



## Maya (Dec 21, 2011)

Kyra didn't leave you, she never will. She will always be with you in your heart. She is prodding you to get a new puppy for her to watch over.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

My thoughts are with you. Se didn't leave you though. She is now with you all the time. She is now apart of everything. You will feel her loving licks and kisses which each passing of the wind. See her smile and hear her bark in every warm sun beam and ruffle of each tree top.


----------

